# My Uber Rating Strategy.



## k_instinct28 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey fellow drivers, I drive in NYC on UberX. NYC have some of the worst people ever.

My ratings were going down fast about 3 weeks ago, I found myself having a rating of 4.62 and was panicking more than usual, but I stepped up my game and strategy.

Here is what I'm doing right now and it works. My ratings are up at a solid 4.78 and climbing.

1. STOP offering/giving water and gum or other refreshments, because uber does not paying me enough for doing that and trust me it does not help your ratings at all. Trust me it really doesn't matter, I do NOT give water or gum anymore period. Here's what happened 2 days ago, passenger comes out of apt in uptown Manhattan, steps into my car and immediately asked me for water, I immediately responded "PARDON ME" with a little tone of course , then she said nevermind. In my head I said "1 star this is not a Free for all Delhi it's a cab ride from point A to point B." 5 minutes later she asked me to play her music through my car stereo system, I responded, "I'm new to uber and do Not know how to do that", 20 minutes later she is out of my car with a 1 star rating.

2. Smooth Braking and acceleration, practice doing it. Lots of passengers love it and ofcours it's professional.

3. Stay at safe driving distance from the car infront of you, and this should be done while driving and when stopped at traffic lights, etc.

4. Both hands on steering wheel at all times, only exception is when you absolutely have to take them off for some extremely important reason. Remember safety is number 1 priority.

5. Have your navigation mounted as close as possible to eye level, helps big time in bosting your ratings up.

6. Always greet them. I'm a night driver and this is my 3 step greeting: First I say good night, second I ask for for their name and then I ask how are you doing. I then chat with them if they seem like ty wanna talk. If they are not chatty or look on phon then I keep it quiet.

7. My music volume is always on 7, I only go higher if they are nice and ask me to raise the volume.

8. I do have 3 options that I offer in the early stages of the ride, but I only offer 1 to each different customer. I mostly ask if they have a route they would like me to use. Other times I ask if they have a radio station they would like to listen to and other times I ask about temperature. Never offer more than 1 option, it's gets annoying to them.

9. Always try to keep your car clean and smelling good. On days that I do not wash the car I still clean windows from smug and finger prints. Vacuum seat and floor, don't wait for garbage to pile up.

10. This is my last tip for now, it is what I use when something goes wrong during ride like making navigational mistakes on complicated intersections. I say to customers "Sorry guys I'm new to Uber and driving in this area, I'm only working for about a week now". The usually suck up to it.

Guys I do hope this helps you get your ratings up, because I know how bad, hurtful, disappointed and hopeless it is to see your ratings drop.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lol'ed at number 1. The nerve of that broad to ask for a water.


----------



## k_instinct28 (Oct 31, 2015)

Forgot to mention that she entered wrong destination, it was about 5 blocks away from actual destination. She asked me if it would cost her more to go to correct destination and I told her yes in a very nice manner. 

When I first started with uber, I was doing everything to try and please customers and my ratings were just going downhill day by day. It pissed me off so bad because it is my full-time job and people were not appreciating what I'm doing. I was opening car door for them, offering water and gum, music choice, check with them if temperature is good, but I'm now glad that I made some rules and regulations that I follow every time I go ubering.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Yeah I've been doing the last tip for some time and it's helped maintain my rating. Very solid advice.


----------



## rld0220 (Oct 1, 2015)

Saying you are new is great!! 

The other stuff is common sense mostly. You should always drive safe and keep your car clean. I joined a car wash club.. Get it washed every day


----------



## k_instinct28 (Oct 31, 2015)

Sorry rld0220, I don't own, I rent where I live. So can't wash like a star plus it's not wise to wash your car everyday. Car wash everyday will cost $50 to $60 a week here in nyc. I wash once a week some times once every two weeks, i make sure my car is clean when it calls for. My ratings is currently 4.8, I know what I'm doing right now.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

k_instinct28 said:


> Hey fellow drivers, I drive in NYC on UberX. NYC have some of the worst people ever.
> 
> My ratings were going down fast about 3 weeks ago, I found myself having a rating of 4.62 and was panicking more than usual, but I stepped up my game and strategy.
> 
> ...


Lol she must have thought a 7-11 on wheels had pulled up. Yes ma'am that water will be $1.69 plus deposit and tax.


----------

